# Ammo for foxes/*****



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Hello, I just wanted you guys opinion on what type of .22lr ammunition would you reccomend for foxes and ***** , for ***** ill be shooting them at about 10 feet and for foxes about 50 yards, theres a big difference there because i trap ***** but not foxes, well anyway, i heard the only way to take a fox is the veliciators or something like that? But ive read good reports on quickshot by cci but they never menchioned taking foxes with it. Also what would you reccomend for taking squirrels out to about 20 yards, im really looking for a quiet bullet because i only own 15 acres and surrounded by anti hunting idiots :eyeroll:

Thanks,

~John M


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Take a look at the Remington target loads(in the plastic 100 round box) they are standard velocity and fairly quiet. The High Velocity short is also pretty quiet, but would not be adequate for foxes at 50 yards. They make subsonic loads but I don't know much about them.


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Well for foxes i can get away with 1 loud shot but not squirrels, because id be shooting numerous times at them, its hard to get that lil .22 bullet up at a critter whos tryin to lay flat on a branch


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I have switched exclusively to subsonic loads for all my squirrel and rabbit hunting. A little less powerful than standard loads but accuracy is supreme at the 50 yard line that my 22's are sighted in for and still plenty of killing power. For fox and raccoons I would want something like the velocitors which pack plenty of punch but take a look at the CCI SBG's if you can find them. I order mine online and they are flat instead of pointed and expand very well and seem deadly on larger game. For the quietest round that will do the job at the 20 yards you stated for squirrels I would go with the CCI CB longs or shorts. Very, very quite out of a rifle. Get 100 feet away and you can't hear them. Use to shoot squirrels in my yard when I lived in the city and neighbors never knew about it. The shorts and longs are both loaded to the same weight and powder but neither will cycle a semi auto. However I have no problem manually cycling the longs in my guns. Don't use them in a pistol if you want to keep the noise down.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

John M.

I also like the SGB (small game bullet) that Gohon mentioned. A few years ago there was a tool available in Shotgun News that would let you do your own. It looked like a head space gauge for your reloads. Push the cartridge in and the tip extended beyond the end slightly. The tool was very hard steel that a file would not cut, so you simply passed a file across the top and it removed about five grains from the tip of the bullet.

A low, near subsonic, velocity and very accurate load I like for squirrel and trapped animals is the Winchester Dynapoint. I was told by a fellow at K-Mart that it was being discontinued, but I still find it at Wal-Mart. About $12 for 500 rounds. These are also about the most accurate bullet I have shot from my custom 10/22. As a matter of fact it is about as accurate as the $10 for 50 round target shells.

For fox go with high velocity hollow points. When I was young growing up on the farm I took nearly everything with a bolt action 22 Marlin. Fox are very thin skinned and not that thick through the chest. Go with maximum expansion. With maximum expansion a 22 will still not damage fur.


----------

